# What kind of movies you like



## diazford9211 (Nov 5, 2010)

Please here tell you choice about the movies.thanks


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I tend to like just about any kind of movie including musicals but if only allowed to choose just one it would be Action.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

A movie with babes and explosions. :lol:

Seriously, I like all kinds. Action movies are top in my book.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I like all types of movies. Main reason why I had my Home Theater room built.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I like movies that showcase proper speech and grammar.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I like movies that showcase proper speech and grammar.


:lol::lol::lol:

I like comedies...so that seems to fit.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I like movies that showcase proper speech and grammar.


:gott:


----------



## duck0872 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll watch just about anything that's got a good story and is competently acted


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I like Scifi, action, comedy....Not into the girly girl stuff.


----------

